

Which tech startups are changing the game in 2014? - abhshksingh


======
jonbarker
Chartboost: abstracting monetization for game developers is a great idea.
Chartboost improves player experience while creating a pre-built network for
great games to plug into. The network rewards good ad placement by measuring
performance and rewarding game developers who don't spam their players.

